# Whiteville, NC, #24, No name, F, Y,



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

#24-URGENT! 
*German Shepherd Dog*

* Large







Young







Female







Dog *


   





Printer friendly 
Email a friend 
Enlarge photo 

*More About #24-URGENT!*


KENNEL 24-AVAILABLE NOW. SCARED AS SHE HAD JUST COME IN BUT DEFINITELY THINK SHE IS WORKABLE. PLEASE GIVE THIS DOG ANOTHER CHANCE, CAN YOU GIVE THAT TO THEM??? PLEASE HURRY AND HELP! YOU ARE THEIR ONLY CHANCE!

CANDIDATE FOR EUTHANASIA 4/16/10!

Please remember to take your new companion to the vet and please help the pet overpopulation by spaying and neutering!

Policy on strays: First come, first serve. The shelter can not hold dogs for people, you have to physically be there when the dog's time is up. Please register with animal control when you arrive and let them know who you are interested in. If they don't know, they can't help you! 


*My Contact Info*



Columbus County Animal Shelter
Whiteville, NC
910-641-3945
 

 Email Columbus County Animal Shelter
See more pets from Columbus County Animal Shelter
 Share on Facebook

*Petfinder link:* Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: #24-URGENT!: Petfinder


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Someone's got to get this one!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She's a beauty!!! Poor girl, I would take her but I am in Il and she would have to be good with cats and my male GSD. I'm sure someone will snatch her up


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

She was posted on the Baltimore craigslist. The ad stated that transport MAY be available. Her adoption fee is $25, $10 for 501c3 rescues to pull. The ad stated that she has until Thursday, 5 pm.

Contact info:

Julie at [email protected] (no computer access during the day)

Columbus County Animal Control 
288 Legion Drive 
Whiteville, NC 28472 
Phone: 910-641-3945 and Fax: (910) 640-1196 

http://baltimore.craigslist.org/pet/1690870198.html


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I would need to know if she is good with cats


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

You can try emailing Julie or calling the shelter tomorrow when they open and seeing if they will temperament test her with cats and other dogs. Calling seems to be the best option. As she is still relatively young I would think she's probably workable with cats, with some training.

Btw your new kitten is ADORABLE!!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Julie said via email that they have several folks interested in her. I wouldn't mark her adopted though until it's official.


----------



## Virginia (Oct 2, 2008)

Awesome! I also emailed a NC GSD rescue about her, but haven't received a reply.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

adopted!


----------

